# Flashpoint Fall 2011: Your SP will NOT work



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Flashpoint has moved from CBS to ION. Existing SP will not work. To compound the problem, the program guide info has the original Canadian air dates, so they all appear as repeats (R). So an FRO SP will not work either. Further compounding our pain, ION is airing Flashpoint in a two hour segment on Tuesday nights--the first hour is a new episode (new to US), and the 2nd hour is an older episode. So an SP-Repeats will pick up both episodes.

You will either have to manually record the episodes you want, or create a SP-Repeats and delete the ones you don't want.

In an effort to help, I will list the new episodes in this thread, along with air times/dates. I will (hopefully) be able to keep this up throughout the season.

Use this link to find the ION station in your area. I initially used the TiVo guide channel search and it did NOT find it, so I assumed I didn't get ION. Using this link, I did find it--turns out the local station is not labeled ION, but "KPXB an ION Affiliate". 
http://iontelevision.com/


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The first new episode (again, new to US) is:

"Grounded", airing Tuesday Oct 18 at 10E/9C.

The last US episode aired was "Shockwave", which was officially Season 4 eps 7. Grounded is S4E12, so ION is showing them out of order.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. My guide data is showing Grounded with a year of 2008. It also looks like this won't be in HD? That would suck.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

astrohip said:


> ...
> 
> http://iontelevision.com/


Interesting, according to the ION site above they do not broadcast in Salt Lake City. Yet, KUPX /16.1 is owned by ION Media Networks and does indeed broadcast their shows. So even their own website doesn't know their stations.
As for the order they broadcast Flashpoint, I will just wait and be surprised

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KUPX-TV.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

That website shows it isn't available here in Boise, either, but it is. Channel 10 on Cableone, it's called IONSAT. I too see a 2008 airdate for "Grounded". Oh well. I think I might just set up a repeating manual recording instead of an SP.

[edit] Great, looks like the guide data for IONSAT is off by two or three hours. Looks like I'll be doing a manual recording. (Suggestions recorded on ION for Monk are NEVER actually Monk. I get things like Criminal Minds, Without a Trace, Ghost Whisperer, etc.)
[edit2] Seeing as I no longer get it in HD, I think I'll just drop the show altogether. Oh well. I watch too much tv as is.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. I checked the guide last night (on DirecTV) and it showed the 2008 date so I didn't set to record. I'll go back and do manually tonight. Seems DirecTV doesn't have ION in HD yet. Will be tough to watch in SD after seeing all the others in HD.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The date it's showing, July 11 2008, is the air date of the series premiere(S1E1). The dates are all screwy.

No HD? Uggh. This will be the only non-HD show I record.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's a link to the episode guide...

http://epguides.com/Flashpoint/


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to have to start downloading episodes to get it in HD.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

generaltso said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to start downloading episodes to get it in HD.


I could only find SD versions, but at least they are wide screen and don't look all that bad, especially streamed through my PS3.

phox


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Here's a link to the episode guide...
> 
> http://epguides.com/Flashpoint/


Invaluable! Thanks.

If Ion isn't delivering for you, you may want to check to see if you get CTV, the Canadian channel. (I'm in Michigan, though, so maybe that's why it's showing up from my cable provider.) They're running one ep a week from this current series, but I'm not sure they're coming in correct order either.

For me, Ion is only available on an analog-quality channel, while CTV is offered both in analog and digital. (I could get Ion OTA as digital, but don't have an OTA antenna set up in my main TV room.)

Bob


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

mike_k said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My guide data is showing Grounded with a year of 2008. It also looks like this won't be in HD? That would suck.


If you get a LOCAL Ion station in HD which is offered by your cable provider or OTA, it should be in HD, and Ion offers all of their rerun programming in HD except for infomercials since they have all post-2000 content. I don't think DirecTV or Dish offers Ion HD though, not even for local channels, due to contracts that go back to the "i for Infomercial" era where they only signed SD contracts and only agreed to take the IONSAT feed (which is the national schedule with bad public domain shows filling some infomercial slots in order to keep DirecTV happy). My cable provider does offer Ion in HD and I will be able to check and report back.

*ETA* - Was in HD on Ion in my area, no problem. But it is 720p, so you might want to stick with CTV where available if you want it in 1080i.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It was in HD.

:up:

I've resurrected the thread for this show.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=473320


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> In an effort to help, I will list the new episodes in this thread, along with air times/dates. I will (hopefully) be able to keep this up throughout the season.


The next episode is Tues Oct 25, 10E/9C. "Cost of Doing Business" S4E10.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

That must be in the Canadian version. We didn't get that on ION.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just recorded "Cost of Doing Business", 10/25/2011, 11pm MST, on IONSAT. The Tivo guide data shows ep 409, OAD of 10/4/11. Has the guide data actually been fixed?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I just recorded "Cost of Doing Business", 10/25/2011, 11pm MST, on IONSAT. The Tivo guide data shows ep 409, OAD of 10/4/11. Has the guide data actually been fixed?


I'm thinking if it has been fixed (at least, fixed for US), it would show OAD of 10/25, not 10/04.

IAC, the next _new to US_ episode is next Tuesday, Nov 1. "Wild Card" S4E10.

ETA: I just realized, by fixed you mean it doesn't have the July 2008 date. Yeah, looks like they fixed it. What are the dates they show, the Canadian air dates?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I'm thinking if it has been fixed (at least, fixed for US), it would show OAD of 10/25, not 10/04.
> 
> IAC, the next _new to US_ episode is next Tuesday, Nov 1. "Wild Card" S4E10.
> 
> ETA: I just realized, by fixed you mean it doesn't have the July 2008 date. Yeah, looks like they fixed it. What are the dates they show, the Canadian air dates?


Yeah, I think they are the recent Canaddian air dates. The 10/4 date matches what is shown on the ep guide webpage. The same is true for Wild Card - shows ep 410, oad 10/11/11. This is as far out as the guide data goes. I haven't tried messing with SPs, I just set up manual recordings (my guide data is still shifted by three hours).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going to have to download to get it at all. It's not being aired locally for me.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love this show but it is without a doubt the most confounding, hair pulling, maddening "series" to keep up with EVER!

I'm at the point I don't even give a **** if it ever airs another episode. Every single person that's been in control of this **** needs to be lined up and repeatedly ***** slapped for creating a total cluster **** out of a really good show.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I only watch it because I have a crush on Pink Power Ranger.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I only watch it because I have a crush on Pink Power Ranger.


+1 

I've also found good episode data on this wiki page. It definitely shows just how screwed up the episode/aired order has been.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ion's cable, right? I was wondering why this disappeared all of a sudden off CBS...

Oh well, maybe I can grab it off Netflix. 

It was annoying taping it off CBS too, because of the original Canadian air dates. I ended up just keeping EVERYTHING it taped during the summer so I could easily check if I'd already seen it. Annoyingly, CBS didn't even seem to broadcast it sensibly...like I know they started out showing ones I'd already seen the previous year, and didn't exactly seem to be keeping with the seasons...

Dang, I still have my season pass for The Listener...I liked that too, but I guess NBC dropped it....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> In an effort to help, I will list the new episodes in this thread, along with air times/dates. I will (hopefully) be able to keep this up throughout the season.


Next episode is Tuesday Nov 1 "Wild Card". 10E/9C on ION. S4E11


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> Ion's cable, right? I was wondering why this disappeared all of a sudden off CBS...


Many localities can get Ion OTA (as well as on cable). It may be a subdigital channel (like 47.3), but if you have an OTA antenna, you should check your listings.

Bob


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Between Ion and CTV showings, I'm just saving up all the episodes so I can actually watch them in order. 

Why, why, why would anyone elect to show a series out of order? It just doesn't make any sense. (Especially when it's been amply demonstrated how that can kill a series -- e.g., "Firefly.")

Bob


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

To be fair, I am not aware of any evidence that showing a series out of order contributes to its failure.

Yes, _Firefly_ was shown out of order. Yes, _Firefly_ was quickly canceled. 
It doesn't necessarily follow that one was related to the other.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Firefly had a definate story arc. Does Flashpoint?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Firefly had a definite story arc. Does Flashpoint?


No. There are some ongoing storylines that crop up from time to time, but they tend to be pretty minor. More or less on the Law & Order: CI level.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

RMBittner said:


> Many localities can get Ion OTA (as well as on cable). It may be a subdigital channel (like 47.3), but if you have an OTA antenna, you should check your listings.
> 
> Bob


Oh wow, thanks, I had no idea!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

They appear to have corrected all the OAD, so my Season Pass now works correctly. It still has Canadian air dates, but they are 2-3 weeks old, not months or years ago.

So hopefully there is no more need to post warnings here, or manually set recordings.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just a head's up, ION is not following the pattern they set. It had been a new show at 10E/9C, followed by a repeat from earlier in the season. Next Tuesday, Nov 15, they are showing an episode from last season in the first hour, followed by a repeat from earlier this season.

Not sure why we aren't getting a new show next week?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

A lot of broadcast shows mix reruns in with new episodes since the season is longer than the typical number of episodes/season...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

That makes sense. I guess I got spoiled by Flashpoint's prior behavior... the seasons were short (12-13 eps?), and they ran from start to finish. No skipped weeks, no reruns. But it was a summer fill-in originally, where the rules are different.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I couldn't figure out what CBS was doing. Seems like they aired stuff out of order, and started the season with stuff I'd already watched last summer.

I checked, and unfortunately no one broadcasts Ion here, but that's great advice...some markets do have them!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, we're back to showing new episodes, although the order in which they are airing them appears to make less sense than {insert politically incorrect analogy here}.

Next Tuesday Nov 22 is "A Call to Arms". S4E14


----------

